# Akira as she grows



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm gonna just post pictures of my little angel on here as she grows..so everyone can watch her grow 

These are all from today/last night. She is almost 12 weeks here.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

What a sweetheart.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

awwwww, look at the little baby, just adorable. thanks for sharing


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Second picture looks like shes going to give you some nom noms!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Awwwww...


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

She's just a doll baby! :wub:


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

She's so precious!! How is she recovering? 
I noticed that you are in Chicago, are you in the city? I moved to Colorado 4 years ago from Lincoln Park. I still miss Chicago once in a while.


----------



## wink-_-wink (Aug 12, 2012)

she looks sooooo fluffy!!! i love this pup!! great pics!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Seriously, what is it about GSD puppies?!:wub:


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

what a cute Akira-pup!!
coated puppies are sooooo cuddly,i know!

but how is she feeling now?


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone :wub: And still waiting on the blood work results..hopefully tomorrow or saturday. But otherwise, she continues to improve with her balance..its gradual but..definitely getting better..and even can chase the cat full speed through the chairs under the table. So she can navigate herself a little better  Will keep ya guys posted!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Bear GSD said:


> She's so precious!! How is she recovering?
> I noticed that you are in Chicago, are you in the city? I moved to Colorado 4 years ago from Lincoln Park. I still miss Chicago once in a while.


I'm not downtown, i'm in the Northern suburbs, probably like an hour and a half outta the city. Chicago is an awesome city, i'd miss it sooo much if I moved. But I bet Colorado is equally awesome...one of the places I wanted to move to.


----------



## Okie2 (Aug 23, 2010)

I love the second picture.......like she is saying.."enough..enough with all the loving stuff"......

Seriously, she is gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

gsdlover91 said:


> Thanks everyone :wub: And still waiting on the blood work results..hopefully tomorrow or saturday. But otherwise, she continues to improve with her balance..its gradual but..definitely getting better..and even can chase the cat full speed through the chairs under the table. So she can navigate herself a little better  Will keep ya guys posted!



i am very happy for her progress!

was sad and shocked reading your initial posts about Akira's condition
and e-vet's suggestion to put her to sleep.

best wishes to you both!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks guys :wub:

I love the second picture too, lmao. Looks like she is terrified of my kisses!

And I was shocked as well about the e-vet, glad I didnt listen because she is alive and well. No reason to end a life like that.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Cute pup-look forward to watching her grow


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

What a cutie


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Akira is about 14 weeks now. These are from today. She wont stop growing :wub:


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

She looks great


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

You both are so cute! 
Hope she's doing better!?


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

She is so gorgeous! Reminds me of my female.  Such a sweet face!!


----------



## wink-_-wink (Aug 12, 2012)

SHE LOOKS SO DANG CUDDLY!! she has gotten big! def a good looking set of ladies there!! im convinced GSD owners are all good lookin people, just check out that "show me:YOU" section!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks guys :wub:

Katsmuse, yes she is doing phenomenal! 

wink-_-wink, thanks, I agree haha.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

I know how busy you are with school and all but, touch base when you can, ok? 
Hugs to Akira :wub:


----------



## Curious (Jul 23, 2012)

Awesome pictures. Before you know it you will be struggling to pick her up to take those pictures.

I grew up in a NW suburb--Arlington Heights--Are you close to there? There are plenty of things _miss but the wind of the lake in Feb/Mar isn’t one of them.  _


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Curious said:


> Awesome pictures. Before you know it you will be struggling to pick her up to take those pictures.
> 
> I grew up in a NW suburb--Arlington Heights--Are you close to there? There are plenty of things _miss but the wind of the lake in Feb/Mar isn’t one of them.  _


Oh, I already am struggling..seems like just last week I could carry her with me everywhere. 

Yes, about 40 minutes away from Arlington Heights...but I actually work maybe 5 minutes away from there. Chicago is lovely, but yes...the wind and the brutal winters..is something I could do without  and the bi polar weather haha.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

*15 weeks old today.*

Okay, she can stop growing now 

The second to last picture is of her at 7 weeks, and then at 14. Boy do they grow!!


----------



## wink-_-wink (Aug 12, 2012)

Picture # 2, September photo contest suggestion!


----------

